# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Heeft iemand ervaring met Droog, dun, haar

## Rolinda1966

Ik heb Droog haar, die dun, krullig is wie heeft dit ook,
en wat kun je het best gebruiken enz.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Rolinda,

Geen idee wat het beste voor je kan zijn....ik denk toch aan een champoo met een bepaalde voeding erin, voor je droge haar.....ik stond vanmiddag voor het schap met champoo's en bedacht dat er heel veel soorten zijn en vele prijsklasses.... :Big Grin: 
je kunt je ook altijd nog laten adviseren in de winkel bv...een goede champoo doet zijn werk en voelt weldadig aan !!! succes ermee, hopenlijk komen er snel wat reactie's voor je....
Groeten van Elisabeth....

ps: ik neem verschillende soorten, ik koop soms champoo voor gekleurd haar, een andere keer een haarverdikker...(heerlijk) voelt echt lekker aan, een andere keer een champoo die mij lekker lijkt....ik probeer verschillende, maar wel mild....in veel champoo's zitten teveel zouten waar niet iedereen tegen kan....

----------


## Rolinda1966

Oke ik zal es gaan informeren

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Rolinda, ik ben tussendoor met vakantie geweest.... :Embarrassment: 

Hoe is het nu met je haar? heb je al wat gevonden wat lekker aanvoelt? ik ben benieuwd....
haar is natuurlijk ook een onderdeel wat iedereen belangrijk vindt, zowel mannen als vrouwen....hormonen, stress, ziekte, warmte, kan er voor zorgen dat je haar voor je gevoel vaak niet goed wilt zitten...maar met een fijne champoo voelt dat anders....ik voel mij prettig bij verschillende soorten champoo...fijn weekend...
Groetjes....

----------


## chickacurl

heey,
Ik heb zelf ook droog krullend haar. Ik gebruik Olie om mijn haar te verzorgen en dit helpt!
hou mijn blog in de gaten http://chickacurl.blogspot.be/
Hier post ik alles over haar. Hoe je het het beste verzorgt en tips en veel meer  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

biergist tabletten helpen ook, alleen moet t je het wel eerst een tijdje slikken

----------


## evaluna

Hai,

Ik had zelf ook superdroog haar en ben arganolie gaan gebruiken . Superspul ! 
MIjn haar is nog nooit zo gezond geweest . 
Ik doe de olie een keer in de week in mijn haar een nachtje en was het de volgende dag eruit met shampoo.
De arganolie kan je in de Tuinen kopen en andere drogisten , maar daar is het vrij kostbaar . 
Ik heb deze olie gekocht bij een klein buitenlands zaakje waar het een stuk goedkoper is . 


Als shampoo gebruik ik Elvive intens glad ( zit ook een beetje Arganolie in ) werkt harstikke goed tegen droog haar .

Succes Eva luna .

----------


## Faa

Hi, 

Ik heb ook erg last van droog en dun haar en ook snel klitten :Frown: 
Iemand adviezen welke shampoo ik het best kan proberen? 

Dankje!

----------


## zara58

heb het laast bij www.arganmidas.nl arganolie gekocht samen met een arganmask.
Ik zou het iedreen aanraden

groetjes zara

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt voor jullie tips !!!! Groetjes  :Big Grin:

----------

